# Casting the AFAW Tournament Rock and Zziplex M427 (video)



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I spent some time on Monday with two new rods, the AFAW Tournament Rock and the Zziplex M427. 

My thoughts on each; 

AFAW Tourney Rock. I was impressed with the Rock. It is thin (<24mm at the butt, 3.5 mm tip) lightweight and very powerful. The rod has a crisp feel and seems to have exceptional recovery for a 14’2” rod. Best cast of the day with the Rock was 799’ (243 m). I believe this rod has a lot of potential and will perform great for many casters. Unless I’m mistaken, this is AFAW’s first real shot at an all out tourney rod and I think Julian has done a great job. It load pretty easy but still has loads of power even with an all out 3 step groundcast. 

Zziplex M427. I really like this one. My very first cast with it last week produced a 826’ (252 meter) cast which I equaled on this test. The rod is a little thicker (26.5mm butt and about 4.3 mm 2” down from tip) and heavier than the AFAW but feels a little lighter than my TTR or Ztech. It has loads of power and has a nice lively feel (the thing I love most about zippy’s) with a lightning fast recovery but doesn’t seem to bite back the way the Ztech does if you hit it just a little wrong. Terry designed this rod for groundcasting and it really seems to fit the bill. This could easily become my favorite tourney rod. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sam139uK3XQ 

Tommy


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Tommy, Nice video! How does the AFAW Rock Tourny compare to the other AFAW rods?


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

tommy. did you watch the video of the uraguayan tournament? they had a very interesting three step OTG cast, but different. i'll get it figured out soon, i hope. on a better note, are you getting settled in ok? it takes a lot out of you to move.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

KMW,

The T Rock is longer at 14'2" and stiffer than any other AFAW I've had my hands on. It is very powerful but loads (fairly) easily. I think it has GREAT potential as a tournament rod.


Bill,

I did see the video. The biggest difference between the SA groundcast and my version is the placement of the rod tip in relation to the caster and the arc that the rod follows. They have the rod almost directly behind (180 degrees) at the start of the powerstroke. For me the rod is about 270 degrees from the target when the stroke begins.

We are settling in. Love the new house... 

Tommy


----------



## tornasol (Nov 8, 2006)

I have yet to do the vid of the Limitado casters, and yes they us a smaller rotation and seems to hit more overhead, but Limitado is a style where you have to get 3 of 3 casts in a smaller court, so, smaller rotation and overhead casts helps with direction... It may be better to get some vids from Free casters (or pure distence as they say) which compete withe long rods and 150 / 0.28 114 / 0.14 mm and 30g 0.14 mm (the last single handed rod not sure if 2.5m) in the first ones they get near 300 mt and in the last near 200 mt, also in a small court, but best cast not mean as limitado... I think they use greater rotations and more lateral casts, but here in Uruguay there are only a few casters.. and I didn´t ever cast with them.. Argentina yes has more Free casters..

Nico / Torna


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

tom, i see that , but i have got this wild hair about the smoothness of that three step compared to my one step. i tried something differnt last year and i picked up about 50ft. it was better than i have done in years. i am going to try the three step, but the striper fishing has been good.


----------

